# Hey, where's my cake!?



## Lucky13 (Aug 24, 2013)

7 years in this mental institution on the 21st this month and nobody remembered!


----------



## Readie (Aug 24, 2013)

Who are you?


----------



## fubar57 (Aug 24, 2013)

and just to be sure you're healthy







Geo


----------



## Readie (Aug 24, 2013)

The British members were going to have a whip round and get Jan a trip in a Dakota or Tiger Moth in order to show our affection for the fellow.
But, in cost cutting Britain, this was not poss so, we didn't bother


----------



## Lucky13 (Aug 24, 2013)

Readie said:


> Who are you?



Something I ask myself every morning, still don't have a definite answer....



fubar57 said:


> and just to be sure you're healthy
> 
> View attachment 241284
> 
> ...



Always healthy my good man, as you can see....
Celebrating 7 years down the pub....


----------



## Wayne Little (Aug 24, 2013)

Well done Jan!


----------



## Airframes (Aug 24, 2013)

Congratulations old boy,and I found your cake. 
The flour is isle 3, sugar around the other side, eggs are isle 7 (next to the pink Lycra), they're out of stock of flaked almonds, so try salted peanuts, the sherry - ah! I forgot, you're not allowed strong drink ............


----------



## Lucky13 (Aug 24, 2013)

Much obliged fellow patients....interns....eerrrmmmm......members!


----------



## Wurger (Aug 24, 2013)

Congrats Jasiu !!!


----------



## Lucky13 (Aug 24, 2013)

Thank you very much my friend....


----------



## GrauGeist (Aug 24, 2013)

We were waiting to see if you make it to 10 years! 

Congrats!


----------



## Lucky13 (Aug 24, 2013)

If they'll, you'll keep me around for 10 years....I'll be here!


----------



## mikewint (Aug 24, 2013)

Don't let him kid you, he's just keeping his list of potential liver donors current


----------



## Airframes (Aug 24, 2013)

The time to worry is when he starts to cook fava beans, to go with the liver .........................


----------



## Lucky13 (Aug 24, 2013)

*makes the sound of Hannibal Lecter*


----------



## Readie (Aug 24, 2013)

May I join in the general 'hooray's' Jan?
I'm lining up the beer but, unusually for a northerner Terrance hasn't turned up (yet) hahaha....


----------



## meatloaf109 (Aug 24, 2013)

And a general "Hooray" from me too!


----------



## mikewint (Aug 24, 2013)

Got me wondering how/why he made the Hanibal Lecter sound....


----------



## Readie (Aug 24, 2013)

Hooray 

Bacon


----------



## mikewint (Aug 24, 2013)

Whose? Is the real question to ask...or maybe not...


----------



## Lucky13 (Aug 24, 2013)

Bacon, the cats miaow as the saying goes!


----------



## Thorlifter (Aug 24, 2013)

Hip Hip Hoorah!!!!

For he's a jolly good fellow....blah blah blah


----------



## N4521U (Aug 24, 2013)

I have some Meat Cake growing in the fridge, anytime you're close by, stop in!!!!!


----------



## wheelsup_cavu (Aug 24, 2013)

Congratulations Jan.


Wheels


----------



## GrauGeist (Aug 25, 2013)

heh...those girls don't hold a candle to my avatar's beer wenches 

Just sayin'


----------



## Wayne Little (Aug 25, 2013)

After those Girls, i guess you don't want cake anymore....?


----------



## Lucky13 (Aug 25, 2013)

Unless, they all jump out of a cake.....


----------



## Readie (Aug 25, 2013)

Naaah.. Dave's beer birds are better


----------



## Lucky13 (Aug 25, 2013)

Dave's beer birds in a cake, now we're talking!


----------



## Readie (Aug 25, 2013)

Ummm. still rather just have the beer birds and the beer of course


----------



## GrauGeist (Aug 25, 2013)

As long as they don't spill any of that beer when they pop out of the cake!


----------



## Lucky13 (Aug 25, 2013)

Hey, here something new.....they could do some cakewrestling!


----------



## Readie (Aug 25, 2013)

No no no...  The beer is too valuable to risk spilling


----------



## Lucky13 (Aug 25, 2013)

Put them safely on the table then....


----------



## Readie (Aug 25, 2013)

and the beer


----------



## Lucky13 (Aug 25, 2013)

Well, who's gonna do the cakewrestling then?


----------



## Readie (Aug 25, 2013)

Wee John poo pong MacPlop ?


----------



## Aaron Brooks Wolters (Aug 25, 2013)

Congrats Jan! But you are no more SPECIAL than any of the other short bus occupants here. And yes, that includes me.


----------



## Lucky13 (Aug 25, 2013)

What!!?? Me not special!!??


----------



## meatloaf109 (Aug 26, 2013)

wheelsup_cavu said:


> Congratulations Jan.
> 
> 
> Wheels


Yeah, sure you are special,... Now, 1,2..1,2 3,...4,5,...1,5,....2,3,...4,...Dammit!


----------



## Airframes (Aug 26, 2013)

Why are my neighbours standing in front of a ropy picture of a Bavarian schloss?
I'd wondered where they'd gone - hadn't seen them down the pub for a while .......


----------



## Readie (Aug 26, 2013)

Meat,
The Chinese 'discovered America' they hit California and left boat wrecks along the coast to prove that they could hit California when ever they wanted....


----------



## Lucky13 (Aug 26, 2013)

Just because it says 'Made in China' on the label, old chap?


----------



## Readie (Aug 26, 2013)

In 1412 according to our Chinese friends


----------



## Lucky13 (Aug 26, 2013)

Either way, 412 years after the bearded bastards from the north....which I, btw, still think were sympathetic, kind, goodhearted and did I say friendly, just because an occasional out of hand pub brawl, we, they get branded as slightly wild....


----------



## mikewint (Aug 26, 2013)

Well Jan, Terry can arrange this for you in the Cardiff area only (funnylooking L)150


----------



## Lucky13 (Aug 26, 2013)

Cake and dessert!


----------



## mikewint (Aug 26, 2013)

AND Jan it can be served with or without the aluminum pan!


----------



## razor1uk (Aug 27, 2013)

Happy belated 7th memberversary Jan
Am wishing you a virtual ride in a Spitfire or a Toryu really really hard, so hard I look like Balrdrick scrunched up in thinking face - did it work?



GrauGeist said:


> heh...those girls don't hold a candle to my avatar's beer wenches  Just sayin'


Going by the size of heads left on their beers, they would most probably blow the candles out when the bend over to put the flaggons down next to Jan.


----------



## Hotntot (Aug 27, 2013)

I dunno - A fine row of jugs and a well layered cake. It's CHRISTMAS!
(where's that banner when you need it?)


----------



## Readie (Aug 28, 2013)

Ummm... settle down in the snug of an English pub in winter by a roaring fire, watch the wind blow and the rain pelt the windows in an endless torrent and a passerby run for the shelter of their car and get completely and utterly shitfaced


----------



## Bucksnort101 (Aug 28, 2013)

If there's any talk of putting a yellow colored condiment on either the cake or the gal I'm gonna scream


----------



## Lucky13 (Aug 28, 2013)

Us men sitting close by the fire, in aforementioned establishment and in a philosophical and logical way converse, confabulate, or in any other way shoot the breeze about the empire's grandeur and magnificence....but first, of course, there's has to be negotiations and hopefully an adult, man of the world like decision as to who, is responsible for the appropriation and therefore has to arbitrate with the tavern keep to bring the next round of quality brewage and/or libation....


----------



## mikewint (Aug 28, 2013)

I think someone is using Jan's password and masquerading as him.....That last post was...was..literate


----------



## Readie (Aug 28, 2013)

Jan, you understand the the pleasure of a cold winters night spend in a pub, playing darts, bar billiards and chatting. You cannot beat a proper traditional pub.
Fancy a pint old boy?


----------



## Lucky13 (Aug 28, 2013)

Too true old chap!
Your round what..!


----------



## Airframes (Aug 28, 2013)

Looks round to me ............


----------



## vikingBerserker (Aug 28, 2013)

I'm sorry I was staring at the pic Mike posted, did you say something???????


----------



## GrauGeist (Aug 28, 2013)

Hotntot said:


> I dunno - A fine row of jugs and a well layered cake. It's CHRISTMAS!
> (where's that banner when you need it?)


Just for you, Buddy! 








mikewint said:


> I think someone is using Jan's password and masquerading as him.....That last post was...was..literate


I know...I read that and became scared for just a moment...


----------



## BikerBabe (Aug 29, 2013)

Lucky13 said:


> Us men sitting close by the fire, in aforementioned establishment and in a philosophical and logical way converse, confabulate, or in any other way shoot the breeze about the empire's grandeur and magnificence....but first, of course, there's has to be negotiations and hopefully an adult, man of the world like decision as to who, is responsible for the appropriation and therefore has to arbitrate with the tavern keep to bring the next round of quality brewage and/or libation....



HAH, I _knew _the fake Dolfo moustache fooled y'all!  *does victory dance*


----------



## Readie (Aug 29, 2013)

Be rude not to buy a round old chap.
What's your poison?

They do a rather spiffing ploughman's luncheon too, shall I order you a ham or cheese one?


----------



## Lucky13 (Aug 29, 2013)

With bacon on the side old boy....


----------



## yulzari (Aug 29, 2013)

Ploughperson's lunch surely in these enlightened days?


----------



## Airframes (Aug 29, 2013)

B*ll*cks to political correctness - I want a ploughMAN'S lunch, delivered by the bar MAID, when I get back from the GENTS !!


----------



## Readie (Aug 29, 2013)

Funnily enough not... a ploughmans is still just that John.
Big chunks of everything, plus pickled onions and strong yellow mustard.

Yum.

Jan, no bacon. ( you are being unduly influenced by our transatlantic friends who are unable to eat anything with bacon being involved )

We could have a civilised pint or just binge


----------



## GrauGeist (Aug 29, 2013)

Well now...it's my 5 years today...how about that?


----------



## Lucky13 (Aug 29, 2013)

.....and..and..and some people even have ketchup on their pizza!!  *shiver!*


----------



## yulzari (Aug 29, 2013)

Lucky13 said:


> .....and..and..and some people even have ketchup on their pizza!!  *shiver!*



What's wrong with that? As long as the pizza has been properly deep fried in batter.


----------



## GrauGeist (Aug 29, 2013)

Ketchup is made from tomatoes.

Pizza sauce is made from tomatoes.

So now what?


----------



## mikewint (Aug 29, 2013)

Best of all possible worlds: A Bacon Cheese Pizza Burger


----------



## Marcel (Aug 29, 2013)

GrauGeist said:


> Well now...it's my 5 years today...how about that?


The place wouldn't bee the same without you Dave. Glad you're still here and typing after all you've been through. 
Three weeks and will have wasted 7 years of my life here, just like little Jan here . But haven't been as productive


----------



## GrauGeist (Aug 29, 2013)

Thanks Marcel...it's been a great 5 years and have made many good friends! My only regret was that I didn't join sooner (i used to quietly roam the halls as a "guest") 

Looking forward to another 5 years with you guys!


----------



## Airframes (Aug 29, 2013)

Well done Dave. And only the Italians could make a cheese sandwich round, bake it, and call it a pizza. We call it cheese on toast .....


----------



## mikewint (Aug 29, 2013)

Ya but you Englishers also call a hood a BONNET and a windshield a WINDSCREEN or BLOODY which as nothing to do with blood, or the phrase "HOW'S YOUR FATHER?" which has nothing to do with fathers or health, or Terry's use of BOLLOCKS


----------



## Airframes (Aug 29, 2013)

Yep, all designed to confuse, don't you know !


----------



## mikewint (Aug 29, 2013)

Crikey Moses but I'm a crusty dragon. That's why Wendys was c*ck up using "biggie" in their menu. They should have known and Bob's your uncle


----------



## Readie (Aug 30, 2013)

mikewint said:


> Ya but you Englishers also call a hood a BONNET and a windshield a WINDSCREEN or BLOODY which as nothing to do with blood, or the phrase "HOW'S YOUR FATHER?" which has nothing to do with fathers or health, or Terry's use of BOLLOCKS



Englishers? Englishmen please 
Also, a quick bish bosh and fanny's your aunt.
You have 3 goes at translating that Mike... ( good luck )


----------



## Lucky13 (Aug 30, 2013)

Aluminum...aluminium....


----------



## N4521U (Aug 30, 2013)

I am sorry, you use Fanny in this forum??????????? Shame.

BTW, your Cake is still in my fridge............
and the hair is almost 3" long now.
Are you Ever coming by to have some???


----------



## yulzari (Aug 30, 2013)

Fannies? Stalwart ladies of the First Aid Nursing Yeomanry (Princess Royal's Volunteer Corps) have given aid and comfort to so may troops from 1907 onwards.

I must go after I have eased springs. Me moggy is mithering me chucks in search of meece and me **** is after a bit of 'what about the workers then?'

Good Grief! The software has asterisked my gentleman chicken! 

Never mind Mike. I'm sure you are the dog's bollocks on this forum. This is a good thing.

BTW. 'Easing springs' translates into 'seeing a man about a dog'.


----------



## Lucky13 (Aug 30, 2013)

...or the cats miaow!


----------



## Readie (Aug 30, 2013)

N4521U said:


> I am sorry, you use Fanny in this forum??????????? Shame.
> 
> BTW, your Cake is still in my fridge............
> and the hair is almost 3" long now.
> Are you Ever coming by to have some???



The night they lit the gas with Grannie's breath.

Here is an article that may tickle your fancy...

'Let’s face it: English is a crazy language. There is no egg in eggplant or ham in hamburger, neither apple nor pine in pineapple. 
English muffins were not invented in England or french fries in France. Sweetmeats are candies, while sweetbreads, which aren’t sweet, are meat. 
We take English for granted. But if we explore its paradoxes, we find that quicksand can work slowly, boxing rings are square, and a guinea pig is neither from Guinea nor is it a pig. And why is it that writers write, but fingers don’t fing, grocers don’t groce, and hammers don’t ham? If the plural of tooth is teeth, why isn’t the plural of booth beeth? One goose, 2 geese. So, one moose, 2 meese? One index, two indices? Is cheese the plural of choose? 
If teachers taught, why didn’t preachers praught? If a vegetarian eats vegetables, what does a humanitarian eat? 
In what language do people recite at a play and play at a recital? Ship by truck and send cargo by ship? Have noses that run and feet that smell? Park on driveways and drive on parkways? 
How can a slim chance and a fat chance be the same, while a wise man and a wise guy are opposites? How can the weather be hot as hell one day an cold as hell another? 
When a house burns up, it burns down. You fill in a form by filling it out and an alarm clock goes off by going on. 
When the stars are out, they are visible, but when the lights are out, they are invisible. And why, when I wind up my watch, I start it, but when I wind up this essay, I end it? 
Now I know why I flunked my English. It’s not my fault; the silly language doesn’t quite know whether it’s coming or going." -Richard Lederer....


----------



## mikewint (Aug 30, 2013)

Well John let's see - bish bosh in writing is somewhat equivocal as it can refer to an unfinished task due to lazyness or a task done with dispatch. From your context I'd go with the latter. Not an EnglishPERSON but never run into fanny's your aunt alone. In my limited experience it is usually teamed with Bob's your uncle AND Fanny is your aunt meaning you now have a full set of everything so "The task at hand is totally and completely done with total dispatch"
Now this has been tickety-boo but it is time for me to go looking for totty, so sweet Fanny Adams and my stonking tosser says it's time to take the micky


----------



## Readie (Aug 30, 2013)

mikewint said:


> Well John let's see - bish bosh in writing is somewhat equivocal as it can refer to an unfinished task due to lazyness or a task done with dispatch. From your context I'd go with the latter. Not an EnglishPERSON but never run into fanny's your aunt alone. In my limited experience it is usually teamed with Bob's your uncle AND Fanny is your aunt meaning you now have a full set of everything so "The task at hand is totally and completely done with total dispatch"
> Now this has been tickety-boo but it is time for me to go looking for totty, so sweet Fanny Adams and my stonking tosser says it's time to take the micky



I'm impressed Mike, you could pass muster here. Or, at least understand what the **** we are on about 
I have to say that there is such thing as an 'English person'... ( except in the context of 'for you English person zee var is over)' but, here in Blighty you are a Englishman / women if you are born in England (obviously) but, most refer to themselves by region / city. 
So, I'm a Plymothian first, Englishman second and have to have the annoying title of 'British citizen' on my passport. 
If I was born in Devon, I'd be a Devonian, Cornwall a Cornishman /woman, Kent is a little more confusing as depending where you are born in the country you are either a Man /woman of Kent or a Kentish man/woman.
Should you ever visit us you may like to know that grave offence is likely to taken if you call a Cornishman 'English' or worse still 'Plymothian ajanner' 
The worst offence is to call a Yorkshire and Lancasterian. The two accents sound similar but, Yorkshire is a very proud county. 
You have been warned hahaha


----------



## Lucky13 (Aug 30, 2013)

Yous two said fanny! *giggles*


----------



## yulzari (Aug 30, 2013)

In Suffolk the singular of mice is moose and the plural of moose is indeed meece.


----------



## Readie (Aug 31, 2013)

yulzari said:


> In Suffolk the singular of mice is moose and the plural of moose is indeed meece.



I thought they ate mice in Suffolk when they were no more tourists to lure into the misty fenlands for an appointment with Mr Pot


----------



## Lucky13 (Aug 31, 2013)

I remember.....no, wait.....that's a different kinda pot, ma bad!


----------



## Readie (Aug 31, 2013)

Beware the cauldrons of the Fens Jan.


----------



## yulzari (Aug 31, 2013)

Readie said:


> I thought they ate mice in Suffolk when they were no more tourists to lure into the misty fenlands for an appointment with Mr Pot



We'm gat a wood fired hot tub for 'ee bor in the back hus.


----------



## Readie (Aug 31, 2013)

yulzari said:


> We'm gat a wood fired hot tub for 'ee bor in the back hus.



That is I'd rather visit Yorkshire with all the grumpy bastards than the blood thirsty inhabitants of the Fens... even the Danes feared to tread there 
The poem 'Peter Grimes' says it all.


----------



## Lucky13 (Sep 7, 2013)

I'd say, pleasant, agreeable, socially acceptable, maybe even sprightly and merry old boy what!


----------



## Readie (Sep 7, 2013)

If you mean the Southern English, then thats quite right old bean.
Gentlemen to the heels of our boots


----------



## Lucky13 (Sep 7, 2013)

Was more thinking about my dearly beloved ancestors, which you could say, to put it in Swedish, was helylle or if you like, decent, reliable, staunch friends, real bricks, being of sterling quality and possed solid characters....


----------



## Readie (Sep 7, 2013)

Bit like a Volvo?


----------



## Lucky13 (Sep 7, 2013)

Exactly old boy!


----------



## Marcel (Sep 7, 2013)

Do I get cake next week?


----------



## mikewint (Sep 7, 2013)

Now really, ask yourself, honestly, do you want to appear in a public alcohol-serving place with Jan


----------



## Lucky13 (Sep 7, 2013)

Of course you would....






Why wouldn't you want that???


----------



## Marcel (Sep 7, 2013)

Lucky13 said:


> Of course you would....
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I will take the ruder, Jan, so you can handle the oars.


----------



## Readie (Sep 7, 2013)

Danes, the mad Celts and French all bowed before these boys.


----------



## Readie (Sep 7, 2013)

Marcel said:


> Do I get cake next week?




A cake filled anything in particular from Amsterdam?


----------



## Marcel (Sep 7, 2013)

Readie said:


> A cake filled anything in particular from Amsterdam?


No no, I can get those here in Dordrecht as well. Tried it once, lang ago, believe me, it is overrated.


----------



## N4521U (Sep 8, 2013)

Your cake is still here.......


But I had to mow it!


----------

